# Stradic fj review



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I figured I'd contribute to the site and start writing reviews on fishing tackle. Today I will review the stradic fj 2500. I've had the fj for around 8 months now and it has performed well. It lays line extremely well and the x ship is noticeable under load. I dunked it under water one time and just rinsed it off and it started making a little noise. But that's expected when you don't oil a reel after dunking it. The drag on the fj is very nice and the small clicking noise is somewhat soothing. The drag also put out a whopping 17lbs of pressure. It is a very good reel for the money. Overall I give this reel a 9/10. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

cool review cant wait to read some more.


----------

